# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  اخر اصدار لبرنامج Phoenix_Service_Software_2012_4_3_47798

## mohamed73

* اخر    اصدار    لبرنامج*   **  *   phoenix     service   Software   2012_4_3_47798*  خاص بـ * MT * box      

> * De******ion:
> 1. CHANGE HISTORY 
> Version 1: 14.02.2012 Initial version 
> 2. INTRODUCTION
> New version of Phoenix service software is available.  This   multi-protocol service software supports Nokia CDMA, GSM, TDMA, and   WCDMA products.
> Main component versions in the release:
> • Product API 2012.2.2
>  • Nokia Connectivity Cable USB Driver Version 7.1.69.0
>  • Flash Update Package 2011.50
> ...

 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## alkaesar

السلام عليكم والله موضوع حلووو كتيررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## alkaesar

لا اله الا الله

----------


## alkaesar

الله اكبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
الله يحمي سوريا

----------


## alkaesar

منتدى حلووووووووووووووووو جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد العراقي

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## احمد العراقي

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## احمد العراقي

انتم من احسن المواقع

----------


## احمد العراقي

انتم افضل موقع شاهده

----------

